# UKC show grooming



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm not a showy but my understanding is that you can only present in the puppy clip until 12 months of age. You can show in a continental prior to this but usually the pups coat is too floppy to really present well, so I imagine if puppies are being awarded more often when they are in a puppy clip it's because the other adult clips are not showing the pup off in the best light.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you are right Fox, but I don't show poodles or in UKC so I'm not 100%. I know you can only show in a puppy clip until a certain age in AKC though.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I think you are right Fox, but I don't show poodles or in UKC so I'm not 100%. I know you can only show in a puppy clip until a certain age in AKC though.


Well for UKC you can show them in 4 clips , puppy , English saddle , Continental, and sporting. 

I google UKC ch poodle or GRCH poodle and I see most in puppy clips. I was wondering if that is the prefered clipped for UKC show dogs. I do know that UKC uses AKC judges but they are not judging like a AKC event.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Most UKC showers do a "Puppy" clip because its easy to maintain. I have seen many UKC champions in Continentals and the like so I believe they are not biased, its just personal preference on the owners part.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Most UKC showers do a "Puppy" clip because its easy to maintain. I have seen many UKC champions in Continentals and the like so I believe they are not biased, its just personal preference on the owners part.


Thanks purple pup 

my sister hates the puffs on the back end but we have been going to AKC shows forever and we know politics plays a part in dog showing. she wanted to do no puffs on rear for the continental clip. But I think he would not place because of it. I only been to one UKC show my in my whole life and it was a pit bull show lol no grooming really needed for these dogs. I was not sure the same type of politics would be in UKC


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe UKC has the same concept as AKC when it comes to the puppy clip. It's allowed until 1 yr of age. If thats not correct please correct me. However the UKC site doesn't officially state that. You may be seeing UKC CH or GR CH in cuppy clips because they were ch or granded before they were a year. 

I used to play around with Eli in a continental clip with out the puffs on the rear. Honestly, after you look at your poodle daily with out the puffs and then grow puffs later, the dog looks more balanced with the puffs in my opinion. It certainly grew on me and now I will never have a Poodle in a continental cut with out the rear puffs.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I believe UKC has the same concept as AKC when it comes to the puppy clip. It's allowed until 1 yr of age. If thats not correct please correct me. However the UKC site doesn't officially state that. You may be seeing UKC CH or GR CH in cuppy clips because they were ch or granded before they were a year.
> 
> I used to play around with Eli in a continental clip with out the puffs on the rear. Honestly, after you look at your poodle daily with out the puffs and then grow puffs later, the dog looks more balanced with the puffs in my opinion. It certainly grew on me and now I will never have a Poodle in a continental cut with out the rear puffs.



Yeah UKC allows any 4 clips at any age, you can have a 1-5year old dog in puppy clip. This is why most people go to UKC for showingg who do not know how to groom or do not want to clip them in a continental clip. I see mostly the puppy clip and the sporting clip for UKC champions


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yeah UKC allows any 4 clips at any age, you can have a 1-5year old dog in puppy clip. This is why most people go to UKC for showingg who do not know how to groom or do not want to clip them in a continental clip. I see mostly the puppy clip and the sporting clip for UKC champions


See, now thats just stupid. A puppy clip is called a puppy clip for a reason. Its actually easier to maintain a continental clip then a puppy clip in my opinion for a UKC show. There is less hair to dry and maintain. The continental clip for AKC showing is a different story...a lot more hair. Oh well, lol. Its nice to know since the UKC website doesn't specify that all clips are excepted for all classes of dogs. 

Thanks for the info Roxy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with you Jenn.... 

Does UKC allow dogs to title at any age like AKC does? We imported a dog from England because he was to young to compete for his championship over there so we showed him here in AKC and used him at stud. We had him for a year and when he turned 2 he was sent back to compete in Crufts and go for his championship there. When he is finished he will be comming back to the US to live with my mother permantly. She really misses him....


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I agree with you Jenn....
> 
> Does UKC allow dogs to title at any age like AKC does? We imported a dog from England because he was to young to compete for his championship over there so we showed him here in AKC and used him at stud. We had him for a year and when he turned 2 he was sent back to compete in Crufts and go for his championship there. When he is finished he will be comming back to the US to live with my mother permantly. She really misses him....


They have to be 6 months to compete for point's. UKC holds puppy matches that you can compete in before your puppy is 6 months but its purely for fun and practice. 

I bet momma can't wait to get him back. I hope he finishes soon.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think he was supposed to be there for two years.. ?? I don't remember. Bless his heart I felt like we were well rid of him LoL, He just wasn't my kind of dog. Goofy in a kind of stupid way jumped all over you, didn't show well, wouldn't eat and put weight and coat on.... Pain in the butt in short. But she loved him LoL. 

I'm a little slow on the international show scene I suppose. I would swear that dogs over there are not allowed have to be 2 years old or something to be compete for their title. Though they can still show in puppy or junior class or whatever they call them there. They just aren't awarded "points" towards their championships. Instead they compete for things like best puppy in show. That was why they shipped Gable to the US when they did... or so I was told. But what do I know, I'm just the handler LoL.


----------

